# 2006 Pinarello Crono: Headset Bearing Size?



## shipspeed (Apr 20, 2008)

I recently picked up a 2006 Pinarello Crono frame and fork. Stock image below for reference. 

The headset bearings need replacement. The fork steerer is 1+1/8". At first blush, I thought the headset used standard 6806 bearings: 32/40/7mm inside/outside/width. However, these bearings are too tight. 

I can squeeze the bearings in the frame (aluminum headset), but they are way too tight. The steerer does not rotate smoothy and they are really hard to get back out. 

Does anyone know what headset bearings I need? I didn't come up with a clear answer from the Googles.


----------



## shipspeed (Apr 20, 2008)

Continuing my research, Enduro seems to have Pinarello-specific bearings. Can anyone confirm these are the ones I need?

PINARELLO AND OPERA HEADSET BEARINGS FROM REAL WORLD CYCLING


----------

